# 25 gallon planted aquarium kit by Aqueon



## Ahura-sama (Dec 7, 2009)

135 for that set-up is pretty ridiculous.

If you need a tank, either craigslist or LFS and look for one. Even better if you custom order it, better control and the silicone job wont look like it was done by a 5yr old. For canister filter, either eheim if you have to money to drop on it or the equivalent Rena or Fluval, or wat/ever else. HOB filter is not ideal for planted tank. A dual T5HO fixture left and you are set. It will probab going to cost more than 135 but the quality will pay off overtime.


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi, I had bought a 20H kit from Petsmart for about 75 bucks (on sale). I ended up swapping out the light fixture & hob. The net that came with it was too short to reach the bottom of the tank without getting my hands wet. It comes with "samples" that doesn't last very long. The heater came with no temperature indication. You kind of have to set it and see what the temperature of the water evens out with on the included sticker thermometer. All in all, I regret not going to craigslist. It takes a little patience for the right tank/price to come along; but then again, you have the 10g to keep you occupied for now. I actually saw a 40g breeder and stand which I would have been ALL OVER if my girlfriend didn't wear the pants in the relationship. =*(*****************


----------



## aunick0308 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for your input Ahura-sama, but I should add that I am looking at staying low tech and that the HOB filter I currently have is a Hagen Aquaclear, which I noticed a lot of people have. I don't have a big stash of free cash so in order for me to do this it will take many months of saving money. So, I can't afford to get a canister filter, but I will definitely keep an eye out on Ebay for one. When it comes to aquarium tanks, I don't like the idea of having one shipped through any carriers and would prefer to be able to see it up close and personal before I buy it. I also think that a HO light fixture would be too much light for what I want.

I do realize that either way I go it will cost money, but I am just looking for everyone's opinion on which way they would go.

Please forgive me if I have offended you in anyway with this reply, I didn't mean to. I just thought that I needed to clarify a few things. I really do greatly appreciate your response and would like to think you for sharing it with me. Thanks also goes out to anyone else who would like to also share their views also.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i think that you should buy the tank that you want and then buy everything else that you want individually. instead of a hang on back filter you can get a canister. and if you get a canister you can get an inline heater so that you dont have to look at that in the tank. and you can pick a decent light fixture. a co2 setup sould be nice too.

i think that most people end up upgrading all of the equipment anyway so if you think thats you, save your money for what you really want


----------



## aunick0308 (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay. I have decided that I will just get a 20H tank and get everything else the a la carte way. This will allow me to continue using my current filter until I am able to get a canister, which would keep me from having to waste money on more equipmant that won't be used for long. 

Thanks again!


----------

